# D4 to use thunderbolt?



## globalactone (Mar 26, 2007)

Nikon D4 to support Light Peak/Thunderbolt?

Here some interesting rumours Nikon may be planning on jumping on board with apple's/intel's new Light Peak/Thunderbolt!

Being a Nikon user and of course a Apple user, this would be great! Here's some alleged sketches of the possible new design...


----------



## Jurego (Feb 23, 2011)

Now THAT would be so sweet. Wouldn't there be bottleneck though due to the card transfer rate?


----------



## globalactone (Mar 26, 2007)

This is a very valid point, from what I read the current SDXD has a maximum transfer rate of about 832 Mbit/s.
There is plans that the SD 4.0 specification shall increase this to 2.4 Gbit/s. So still being bottlenecked I think I can handle 2.4 Gbit/s...


----------



## Jurego (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'd be ok with that transfer rate then..


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

would the D4 do HD video? I could see thunderbolt being great if you could hook up a HDD to the camera and record hours of video straight to disk. That would be killer.


----------



## globalactone (Mar 26, 2007)

The D4 will no question have 1080p video, and the built in drive would make a lot of sense too. The camera companies know photographers are needing more and more memory, why not even stick in a 128gb SSD and then have a SD slot and thunder bolt for expandable memory options. These all would be awesome!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Cool...can't wait to see the price tag. lol


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

kps said:


> Cool...can't wait to see the price tag. lol


First thing I thought, too.

Thx, but no thx...


----------



## globalactone (Mar 26, 2007)

Yea the price is going to be high. But the people usually considering this level will pay 3000-5000 for camera generally. I'm shooting Nikon Pro cameras now an my theory is with cameras if your business can pay for them then awesome but if not then you don't need a pro camera anyways.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I shoot Canon pro & I don't see the value in an SSD. Want more storage? Go buy another card.

It's like video. I tried it once when I bought the camera last summer & have had no use for it since. Fine, don't use it. I don't. But I had to pay for it, anyways...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

globalactone said:


> Yea the price is going to be high. But the people usually considering this level will pay 3000-5000 for camera generally. I'm shooting Nikon Pro cameras now an my theory is with cameras if your business can pay for them then awesome but if not then you don't need a pro camera anyways.


Why not have a pro camera because you enjoy taking pro pictures, no need to sell you stuff.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I really see point in having thunderbolt on the camera. The limiting factor is the SD/CF card they tell you right in the manual to take out the card and place it into a card reader to download the images, and I have heard the same thing from instructors and books. DO NOT DOWNLOAD IMAGES FROM CAMERA connected to computer.

So thunderbolt option has to provide something more, maybe transfer images/video directly to powered hard drive, by pass the sd/cf card all together? But again that has possiblity of failure, batteries run out, drive crash.

But thats ok I see a benefit, the D3s will come down in price and I will pick one up then.


----------



## globalactone (Mar 26, 2007)

For sure all good points, keeping the possibilities with thunderbolt keeping the limitations in mind. I'm just really intrigued to see what the high speed connections like thunderbolt and USB 3 are going to bring the digital markets.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Joker Eh said:


> DO NOT DOWNLOAD IMAGES FROM CAMERA connected to computer.


Really? I hadn't heard that (goes to show how much of the manual I read...). Very rarely, we'll have an issue with a CF card where our reader won't/can't download the images. When this happens, we'll connect to the computer with the cable/camera. Gawdawful slow, but we can usually resurrect the images that way.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

FeXL said:


> Really? I hadn't heard that (goes to show how much of the manual I read...). Very rarely, we'll have an issue with a CF card where our reader won't/can't download the images. When this happens, we'll connect to the computer with the cable/camera. Gawdawful slow, but we can usually resurrect the images that way.


I have heard it so many times I take it as gospel. The way I relate it as if I told someone not to touch that button in a software program because it would erase all your data and then they go to press it and it erases everything, and then question me as to what happened. All I can say I told you so. So if a pro who takes pictures for a living tells me to take out my card and put it into a card reader instead of attaching the camera to computer, I do what he tells me.

If it can happen it will happen.


----------

